# looking to buy a i ped,apad tablet



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

I have been looking for a apad or iped to buy my daughter for Christmas. There are so many out there, which one is best to get. I don't have the money to spend on a Apple Ipad...and this is the closest thing to it I can get.
She wants it to play movies,listen to music,do school work,take pictures and make little videos.
Also we have DSL, but our modem is a Westhall VersaLink 327W modem/router combo it is suppose to be able to do wireless, will she be able to pick up a signal with a iped 
Any suggestions on which on to buy? Anyone have one? I really need some advice, Christmas is really coming up quick and I need to purchase one.


----------

